# Has anyone used carbon fiber for reinforcement?



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Was thinking about trying to stiffen my casting decks before I add hatches. Is a layer of carbon fiber with epoxy a legit way to stiffen my decks? :-?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The best way to stiffen your casting deck would be to add a layer of marine ply. Yes, carbon is stiff, but in that particular application it would be much less effective than ply (and probably more expensive).


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Is it possible to add some structure underneath the deck?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

My decks are non rot foam core, but I would like to keep the overall weight as low as I can with the reinforcement for the casting decks :-/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cut the hole for the hatch and then add some stiffeners to the underside of the deck. You really won't save any weight by adding carbon fiber over just normal glass on a job like this.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Something like this I suppose,  I was thinking about putting some of these under the casting deck of the boat we are remodeling.

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=57774&familyName=Prisma+Composite+Preforms+Hull+Stiffener#MyReviewHeader


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

The preformed fg beams look good, also the planks for bulkheads and a fish box, thanks for the information......


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep that's what I was getting at, those will work well.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Glassing upside down and in a compartment sucks. It really really really sucks. Good luck.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

At 350# I hope to turn the boat upside down on saw horses and glass reinforcement under the decks flat thru the bulkhead openings ...... :-?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

What hatches are you using? Plastic or are you glassing in custom lips with gutters? If done right the later actually adds strength in itself.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Actually a microskiff member turned me on to a gent who Fabs the assembly completed with hinges and guttered frame. I think he charges +/- $300.00 each, a few selections/sizes. Still think I will pre laminate, 1208 or 1708 before going under the saw for the hatch openings. Rather be safe than sorry. :-/


----------

